# Everyone is emotionally bristling



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The universe is aligned in a way that has stress levels, fears, and frustrations so intense that I'm seeing a lot of verbal lashing out and misunderstandings. 

I am going to take a walk into the forest, find a quiet place, sit, and ponder.

Peace be with you all. 🕉


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm feeling pretty good today. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

You spoke too softly


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

No stress here. I go for days, without seeing another person. Just me and the critters. And you guys on this forum. But, my stress index may be different than most. Unless I am being shot at, I don't stress.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So far today I have seen only farm critters during morning chores. I spent some extra time watching the pigs as they tried out a batch of distillery syrup in lieu of their regular feed. Stayed a bit with the new chicks in the tack room and looked them over for sick and weaklings.
My office door opens right up to the timber behind our house, so it has been just me and the sound of the wind thru the trees.
However the universe lines up on a given day, never forget you control your own path, and yes, somedays that path leads straight into the forest.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

so much is going on energetically. the best thing any of us could do is be in nature.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I ain't got time for emotional bristling. It's fifty degrees, the sap is boiling, and I've got seedlings to get started.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> You spoke too softly
> 
> View attachment 107694


You may have to explain that one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> You may have to explain that one.


She had it on the end of her message 

it means "ummmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no stress here .i rarely see anyone except my son. it's been a week and he wont be back in until next thurs. i did watch the men across the street taking down some large trees this morning. i'm use to my own company though. been planting some lettuce and herbs in pots on the dining room table today. painting around the glass in my doors, the rails going downstairs etc. lots to do. ~Georgia


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I only go into town if necessary.
Otherwise I’m locked inside the perimeter. No TV, only Internet and history books.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Take your time! Nothing is worth more than peace of mind... Dad told me that...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

All the livestock are grazing, the wells are working and the freezer is full. Now, I could go on a rant about equipment breakdowns....but, no one wants to hear about that.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> She had it on the end of her message
> 
> it means "ummmmmmmmmmmm"


 wow that's pretty disrespectful.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

The symbol's meaning - 

Om
Ōṃ is the sound of a sacred spiritual symbol in Indic religions. The meaning and connotations of Om vary between the diverse schools within and across the various traditions. It is part of the iconography found in ancient and medieval era manuscripts, temples, monasteries, and spiritual retreats in Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, and Sikhism. As a syllable, it is often chanted either independently or before a spiritual recitation and during meditation in Hinduism, Buddhism, and Jainism. In Hinduism, wherein it signifies the essence of the Ultimate Reality which is consciousness, Om is one of the most important spiritual symbols. It refers to Atman and Brahman. The syllable is often found at the beginning and the end of chapters in the Vedas, the Upanishads, and other Hindu texts.Wikipedia


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Hiro said:


> …Now, I could go on a rant about equipment breakdowns....but, no one wants to hear about that.


Sure. Give it to us.

I talked my in-laws into listing their house earlier than they’d planned, fearing the interest rates were going to go up. They did, and it sold.. the same day. I’ve spent the last month jumping through my ass to get a house formerly occupied by a literal crack-head into something I’d be comfortable moving my mother in-law into, and then further into something I’d move my father in-law into.

I’ve got six more days.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow that's pretty disrespectful.


I don't see that. I spelled it like it sounds. From the internet

Om​Ōṃ is the sound of a sacred spiritual symbol in Indic religions. The meaning and connotations of Om vary between the diverse schools within and across the various traditions. It is part of the iconography found in ancient and medieval era manuscripts, temples, monasteries, and spiritual retreats in Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, and Sikhism.​Wikipedia​
Don't bristle


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is the eastern equivalent of Peace Be With You, or The spirit in me acknowledges the spirit in you.

Namaste


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

@HDRider it clearly begins with an o not an u but maybe it's a dialect thing, I'm over it.
😁😁


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

oooooooouuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmm


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I first learned from video games about such chants and followed up out of curiosity. 

You never know where you'll find in strange places.

We all live in a fascinating world.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sure. Give it to us.
> 
> I talked my in-laws into listing their house earlier than they’d planned, fearing the interest rates were going to go up. They did, and it sold.. the same day. I’ve spent the last month jumping through my ass to get a house formerly occupied by a literal crack-head into something I’d be comfortable moving my mother in-law into, and then further into something I’d move my father in-law into.
> 
> I’ve got six more days.


Serenity now, serenity now….


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sure. Give it to us.
> 
> I talked my in-laws into listing their house earlier than they’d planned, fearing the interest rates were going to go up. They did, and it sold.. the same day. I’ve spent the last month jumping through my ass to get a house formerly occupied by a literal crack-head into something I’d be comfortable moving my mother in-law into, and then further into something I’d move my father in-law into.
> 
> I’ve got six more days.


The real estate market, both commercial and residential, has gone whacko crazy. But, it is really localized. There are perfectly good homes around here that cannot be sold in the lower end. There are higher priced/higher end properties with houses that go unsold for 6 months until they just drop the listings. Yet, I am getting unsolicited letters for properties, commercial and residential in NC, wanting to buy properties that aren't even listed.

Good luck with the renovations.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

67drake said:


> Serenity now, serenity now….


Insanity later?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Steeping a cup right now.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I didn't think of kava. Might be good right now.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Hiro said:


> Insanity later?


It always a choice.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Right now my biggest peeves are the group of raccoons living in the building across the street and the squirrels that ate my iris. Traffic in the city still sucks but it will be several hours until I have to maneuver through it again.

The storms last night brought out a rainbow. I don't think we had hail at the house. Hubby and I had dinner out yesterday as the storm went through the area. I will be upset later today if my tent greenhouse got shredded.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Hiro said:


> Insanity later?


You can have them both at the same time!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Mindset.

I have a husband down with a herniated disc and a FIL who can't do anything for himself but make demands I think he believes this is a full-service hotel he is staying in. I am doing all the cleaning, cooking, animal feeding and shopping and have been for weeks. The forum tiffs mean nothing and are not worth the time it takes to read them. You have it better than you think.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Mindset.
> 
> I have a husband down with a herniated disc and a FIL who can't do anything for himself but make demands I think he believes this is a full-service hotel he is staying in. I am doing all the cleaning, cooking, animal feeding and shopping and have been for weeks. The forum tiffs me nothing and are not worth the time it takes to read them. You have it better than you think.


I think the majority of us have it pretty damn good.

Good luck with your familial duties. I am sure they appreciate all your effort.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

A friend of DD passed away yesterday. Massive heart attack, mid 40s. DD told me later she was going to lake to a quiet place. Then she said she might need porch therapy. Rocking on my porch is known to calm people down and give them a different point of view . It is highly recommended.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Don’t worry, be happy….. believe I will have just one more brownie!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

cinnamon buns just made


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@whiterock, your daughter has my sympathy for the loss of her friend.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

whiterock said:


> A friend of DD passed away yesterday. Massive heart attack, mid 40s. DD told me later she was going to lake to a quiet place. Then she said she might need porch therapy. Rocking on my porch is known to calm people down and give them a different point of view . It is highly recommended.


My heart goes out to your daughter. Give her my condolences, please.

Losing dear friends is so hard.

I wasn't going to come back on today - so much to do - but... One of my friends from when our children were little passed.

I knew she was gravely ill, sent her a note, but you know how it goes... kids grow up, people move to different locales, you lose touch... and I didn't want to trouble her when she was dying. Pancreatic cancer takes so much out of people.

This friend loved me when I was pretty unlovable, when my head was in such a bad place... We were part of a group of gals who called ourselves The Birthday Babes. Started because we wanted to make sure no one had a forgotten birthday.

Miz Bethany was a godly woman, and she shared Jesus' love everywhere she went.

I know that she is well now, and I know that she knows and understands so much more than I can while in this world...

I miss you, Birthday Babe Bethany, and I know I will see you later.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Evons hubby said:


> Don’t worry, be happy….. believe I will have just one more brownie!


what kind of brownies you chomping on over there? 

@whiterock your porch sounds therapeutic. May your daughter find peace.  you too @Pony


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@whiterock - please tell your daughter how sorry we are.
@Pony - our condolences for the loss of your friend.
Difficult times are these, for sure.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> what kind of brownies you chomping on over there?


grown up brownies. The kind that relieves stress and anxiety!


----------



## NEPA (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you all for putting things in perspective. I work in retail (manage a tire shop) and I definitely see a difference in people over the past 2 years. I try to let my faith guide and comfort me, but it's not always easy when you're being cussed at. But, no matter how stressful work may be, it's nothing compared to the loss of a loved one. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

NEPA, one of my first jobs was busting tires, doing oil changes and changing batteries. I worked my way up to a service writer over the years. People were rude, arrogant and nasty all those years ago and I'll bet they haven't changed much since then.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Lots of people I know have lost loved ones in the last couple of years. Not necessarily directly from covid but quite a few from that as well. 
My condolences.

Lots of changes in attitude!!! Covid and politics have brought out the worst in people. How the two combined I have no idea but they did. Now a lot of people look at people with a different opinion as the enemy. 
I remember when you would just have a casual conversation with folks. Now within the first minute or two something will be asked that will establish if you are 'one of us'. If I try to avoid discussing politics more than likely the other person will begin to pontificate their point of view! 
I am conservative but not political about covid. Especially due to my own experience and being severely immune compromised. I would be wearing a KN95 if we'd never heard of covid. I don't give a tinkers dam about emotions involving medical decisions. Talk about being a woman without a country 🙄

I keep trying to get people to think independently but they keep informing me they are going to go with the rest of the sheep of whatever persuasion 🤷

So I gave up on that and now just don't want to talk about much of anything outside of clearly defined parameters( like beekeeping, hydroponics or tissue culture). People are obsessed! Being obsessed does not make for happy well balanced folks.
Forests are good. Looking at getting a fishing boat as I live near a large lake. I avoid people as much as I can...which is only new behavior for me because I am doing it consciously. I used to teach beekeeping classes and travel to lecture on my particular expertise in beekeeping. Now I'd rather stay home.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

avoiding people is new to me also. i was always a people person but i dont like what i hear is going on out there so i mostly stick to my home . (i'm thankful for my home and garden every day and nobody can evict me) goodness knows i have plenty to do here especially with gardening time coming on. one of the presidents said "Canada is kinder and gentler" not any more! i'm sure there are still some about but you dont know who's who. ~Georgia


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

My husband went to see his doctor. They have a lot in common so they end up talking like friends mostly. Somehow the doctor brought up the subject of how angry people have become. He was telling a story about a conversation that day. Said he was renovating his house and mentioned picking up something at lowes and the person angrily said "what, you got something against Home Depot". He then went on to say when he got home, he told his wife he'd had one of those days. Of course she was in a mood and says, "well it's not been a piece of cake here either". Its everywhere. We've got this old lady that started the food pantry here and she's on the school board. If you don't love this woman, something's wrong with you. Well, she was threatened during a school board meeting and nearly had her crying. Folks around here have simply lost their minds. There is no more bumping into neighbors at the local dollar store and talking about the kids, chickens, etc. It's all politics and complaining about things we have absolutely no control over. So now days, I just smile and get in my car and drive back on my hill, away from the world where I'm greeted by nature. When family comes over and wants to start in, I get up mid sentence and go in another room. I'm simply not taking part in it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Miss Kay said:


> My husband went to see his doctor. They have a lot in common so they end up talking like friends mostly. Somehow the doctor brought up the subject of how angry people have become. He was telling a story about a conversation that day. Said he was renovating his house and mentioned picking up something at lowes and the person angrily said "what, you got something against Home Depot". He then went on to say when he got home, he told his wife he'd had one of those days. Of course she was in a mood and says, "well it's not been a piece of cake here either". Its everywhere. We've got this old lady that started the food pantry here and she's on the school board. If you don't love this woman, something's wrong with you. Well, she was threatened during a school board meeting and nearly had her crying. Folks around here have simply lost their minds. There is no more bumping into neighbors at the local dollar store and talking about the kids, chickens, etc. It's all politics and complaining about things we have absolutely no control over. So now days, I just smile and get in my car and drive back on my hill, away from the world where I'm greeted by nature. When family comes over and wants to start in, I get up mid sentence and go in another room. I'm simply not taking part in it.



We have been manipulated to turn against each other. No matter what your beliefs, it takes a concerted, focused effort to not get sucked in, and to pull yourself out of it when you do get sucked in.

People are basing their choice of who gets to participate in their lives over whether or not someone has chosen to be Jabbed. They are excluding lifelong friends and family from wedding, graduation, even funerals, if those friends and family refuse to participate in the injections. 

I've yet to meet folks who refuse to allow those who have had the Jab attend functions, but they may be out there.

Every day, no matter what I hear or read, I do my best to see the person behind the fear. Some folks are easier than others, and some are downright EGR (Extra Grace Required).


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Miss Kay said:


> My husband went to see his doctor. They have a lot in common so they end up talking like friends mostly. Somehow the doctor brought up the subject of how angry people have become. He was telling a story about a conversation that day. Said he was renovating his house and mentioned picking up something at lowes and the person angrily said "what, you got something against Home Depot". He then went on to say when he got home, he told his wife he'd had one of those days. Of course she was in a mood and says, "well it's not been a piece of cake here either". Its everywhere. We've got this old lady that started the food pantry here and she's on the school board. If you don't love this woman, something's wrong with you. Well, she was threatened during a school board meeting and nearly had her crying. Folks around here have simply lost their minds. There is no more bumping into neighbors at the local dollar store and talking about the kids, chickens, etc. It's all politics and complaining about things we have absolutely no control over. So now days, I just smile and get in my car and drive back on my hill, away from the world where I'm greeted by nature. When family comes over and wants to start in, I get up mid sentence and go in another room. I'm simply not taking part in it.


My daughter has been in a mood for years. Everything is her way. So we had it out and now it's ok. Just needed to vent I guess.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

My company sends me to the hornet nest if there is one. In real life, I have a way of diffusing the worst client. I've been told that I am easy to talk to. Even to the worst attitudes in people. 

When I started that pharmacy remodel at the hospital, they told me "That woman don't like nobody. You need to tread lightly with her." By the third construction meeting she was sitting by my and laughing during the meeting. My PM asked me what was my secret and I just told him that everyone wants to be heard. Even if you don't agree you should at least hear them. Sincerely hear them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Pony, I am sorry you lost your friend twice.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One of our local donut shops has a sign on the door saying customers need to be nice to the employees. The girl at the counter said people have been screaming at the employees. Third shift was the worst but they are seeing it on all shifts. You would think donuts would make people happy but apparently not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

At the concerts and events at Luck, Texas, as you drive in, there are two signs along the driveway and a few more at various locations in the venue.
“Don’t be an @- - hole.”


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

Pony said:


> We have been manipulated to turn against each other. No matter what your beliefs, it takes a concerted, focused effort to not get sucked in, and to pull yourself out of it when you do get sucked in.
> 
> People are basing their choice of who gets to participate in their lives over whether or not someone has chosen to be Jabbed. They are excluding lifelong friends and family from wedding, graduation, even funerals, if those friends and family refuse to participate in the injections.
> 
> ...



You have met one, online anyway, now! This winter, my hubby and i who are vaccinated were going to travel a couple hours west to watch my grandson wrestle. My daughter who is not vaccinated was going with us. We had made plans to stop at a cousins house for lunch after the wrestling. Until my other cousin, who was also going to be there, decided my daughter couldnt come in the house since she wasnt vaccinated. Cousin messaged me ahead of time and asked if daughter could drive separate so she wouldnt have to wait in the car. That was last time i have talked to those cousins. i wont deal with crap like that. its sad too, because i only have those 2 cousins. But i will not forsake my daughter who is perfectly healthy and had no reason to get vaccinated.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby was not allowed to join in on a company function because he isn't vaccinated. He also lost out on a chance at a really good job because he didn't get the shot.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Hubby was not allowed to join in on a company function because he isn't vaccinated. He also lost out on a chance at a really good job because he didn't get the shot.


I'm sorry to hear that. It is surprising to me that people don't see the discrimination factor.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> @Pony, I am sorry you lost your friend twice.


Thank you so much. <3


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Hubby was not allowed to join in on a company function because he isn't vaccinated. He also lost out on a chance at a really good job because he didn't get the shot.


That stinks on ice. I'm so sorry. Good on him for standing by his beliefs.

Like @wdcutrsdaughter noted, that is discrimination. But it's up to your hubs whether or not he wants to tilt at that windmill.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

They put signs up at a place I go for a blood draw often, about people being not being nice, and the employees have the right to ask them to leave if they can not behave. All we can do is be the change we want to see. I try to smile at people even though I am wearing a mask as I walk through the hospital(the only place I have been going to these days). I will say it would be easier for me not to make eye contact and smile but I try to.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

So that's what's making everyone so mean??? I don't know who's vaccinated or not and don't care.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Miss Kay said:


> So that's what's making everyone so mean??? I don't know who's vaccinated or not and don't care.


It's not just the vaccines, it's the feeling that we have lost something. Maybe it's the sense of loss of closeness as a united people, a community, a nation. The feeling of isolation can cause anxiety in the best of us. People have lost a lot in past few years, I know I don't like the isolation at almost 100% and I understand how the anxiety can cause a person to be grouchy. I also think having the war going on and all that entails just makes it worse.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Miss Kay said:


> So that's what's making everyone so mean??? I don't know who's vaccinated or not and don't care.


The "us or them" thing has been pounded into peoples' heads in so many ways in the last few years, someone ticks you off, it's probably a "them" and we all know "them" aren't human. Add fear and uncertainty with no way to find out the truth about what is happening/what will happen, mix in a good chunk of people not knowing how to properly process their own emotions, and you get what we have.

It's all on purpose.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I feel like the atmosphere of anger and irritability is at least partially due to a collective sense of doom. The last couple of years have been hard on everyone, some not so wonderful stuff has happened and many have had their eyes opened.

For me personally, the woke drivel has been getting on my last nerve. That'll make someone angry in a hurry...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Add into that the huge number of folks who lost their jobs. The economy here in Central Texas is dependent on big business, tourists, restaurants, entertainment venues, and other industries that were decimated by the “just two weeks” to flatten the curve.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Add into that the huge number of folks who lost their jobs. The economy here in Central Texas is dependent on big business, tourists, restaurants, entertainment venues, and other industries that were decimated by the “just two weeks” to flatten the curve.


And add to _that_ the people who are working to cover for those who won't work jobs, and those who are desperately trying to hire employees.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Add into that the huge number of folks who lost their jobs. The economy here in Central Texas is dependent on big business, tourists, restaurants, entertainment venues, and other industries that were decimated by the “just two weeks” to flatten the curve.


Did you have any tornadoes out your way Sunday/Monday?


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

May you all find the peace that you seek


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Round Rock got hit. That’s about an hour north east of me. One of my son’s friends had house damage.

We had AMAZING NONSTOP THUNDER for at least half an hour. I have never heard anything like that.

We only got .68 precipitation.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. Round Rock got hit. That’s about an hour north east of me. One of my son’s friends had house damage.
> 
> We had AMAZING NONSTOP THUNDER for at least half an hour. I have never heard anything like that.
> 
> We only got .68 precipitation.


My sister lives in Madisonville and one hit about a block from her house. Tore up the lumber yard there and she got power back yesterday. Also tore up Crockett, Alto and Cushing. Same one too. 

Glad to see it wasn't that bad and so far no fatalities.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

There were certainly more than enough dancing around the state.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507910014253473792


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Add into that the huge number of folks who lost their jobs. The economy here in Central Texas is dependent on big business, tourists, restaurants, entertainment venues, and other industries that were decimated by the “just two weeks” to flatten the curve.


I was really surprised to see Abbott get the nomination again and especially by such a big percentage. Lots of folks mad at him about shutting down Texas and destroying businesses. Plus the border and bringing in liberal corporations.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The universe is aligned in a way that has stress levels, fears, and frustrations so intense that I'm seeing a lot of verbal lashing out and misunderstandings.
> 
> I am going to take a walk into the forest, find a quiet place, sit, and ponder.
> 
> Peace be with you all. 🕉


Make sure to bring a doobie ....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Did anyone watch the Oscars?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Did anyone watch the Oscars?


No but I saw the after effects on the news.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> No but I saw the after effects on the news.


Will seemed bristled


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Will seemed bristled


Can't say that I blame him for that. His wife has a disorder that causes her to not have any hair.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

all scripted. all. of. it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> all scripted. all. of. it.


That would means WS was in on the joke about his wife's medical condition 

Chris Rock deserves an Oscar if it was an act

I think it was legit


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe she was in on it to
It's all an act
got attention, didn't it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Maybe she was in on it to
> It's all an act
> got attention, didn't it?


I can't believe it was a conspired act


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Can't say that I blame him for that. His wife has a disorder that causes her to not have any hair.


Do you think Chappelle should get smacked?


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

My husband would have done the same thing and I would have been so proud of him.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Do you think Chappelle should get smacked?


I don't know what he did.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I can't believe it was a conspired act


The tears in Chris's eyes looked as real as the red mark on his face.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I don't know what he did.


How about Don Rickles?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ricky Gervais sure missed out this year.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't watch but I was curious enough to look this up. Am I correct that Will went on to win an award for playing someone who sticks up for their family and cried through most of it? More show for your buck.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> How about Don Rickles?


I'm not saying it was right, just that I understand it.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

HDRider said:


> That would means WS was in on the joke about his wife's medical condition
> 
> Chris Rock deserves an Oscar if it was an act
> 
> I think it was legit


I watched the Japanese version of the altercation (uncensored). I just wonder why Will was smiling and laughing on his way back to his seat. You have to admit, they probably got more free exposure for alopecia than all the advertising over the last ten years.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Mika Brzezinski proves once again what a sad, sorry, woke, piece of work she is. Of course, her daddy founded the Trilateral Commission so....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Vjk said:


> I watched the Japanese version of the altercation (uncensored). I just wonder why Will was smiling and laughing on his way back to his seat. You have to admit, they probably got more free exposure for alopecia than all the advertising over the last ten years.


The rating were low. Maybe this was to juice it up.

WS was cutting up and celebrating big time as he left the show with Oscar in hand. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508431190872756234


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Vjk said:


> Mika Brzezinski proves once again what a sad, sorry, woke, piece of work she is. Of course, her daddy founded the Trilateral Commission so....


What did she say?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Who is she?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Who is she?


You asking me?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507910014253473792


Didn’t work for me. I watched it half a dozen times, and I never heard it say “Hooters”.

I’ll go try it again.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> all scripted. all. of. it.


And just like that, people stopped talking about not being a biologist...


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

HDRider said:


> What did she say?


She said Will shouldn't have slapped Rock. Jada can take care of herself. Kind tells you what she thinks of the Patriarchy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I still say it's all to distract us from....

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Just goes to show that _Everybody Hates Chris._


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Vjk said:


> She said Will shouldn't have slapped Rock. Jada can take care of herself. Kind tells you what she thinks of the Patriarchy.


He didn't slap his son's friend for sleeping with his wife.
In fact the fool got on TV with her and talked about "why" she did it.
That made the rapper 50 CENT unhappy.
He posted on somewhere
Bro, why you get TV and talk about your wife getting her back blown out by that dude?
Good stuff.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Elevenpoint said:


> He didn't slap his son's friend for sleeping with his wife.
> In fact the fool got on TV with her and talked about "why" she did it.
> That made the rapper 50 CENT unhappy.
> He posted on somewhere
> ...


I bet WS was upset cause she was going home with CR


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Classy.
A black suit affair full of bad jokes and politics. A comedian makes a bad attempt at humor towards a woman and her husband comes on stage and assaults the guy on national tv while hurling f bombs.
Does that pretty much cover it? Nope.
Instead of taking his insulted wife in arm and leaving, the guy sits back down and waits to receive his award and cries and blubbers at the podium.
Later they go out dancing and partying.
Elizabeth Taylor and Spencer Tracy must be proud.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Classy.
> A black suit affair full of bad jokes and politics. A comedian makes a bad attempt at humor towards a woman and her husband comes on stage and assaults the guy on national tv while hurling f bombs.
> Does that pretty much cover it? Nope.
> Instead of taking his insulted wife in arm and leaving, the guy sits back down and waits to receive his award and cries and blubbers at the podium.
> ...


And they tell us how to live. I had to google these people. I hate pop culture/ Hollywood/ pro sports

Cher, LeBron, Sophie Bush, John Legend, Kerry Washington, Ron Pearlman, Sean Penn, Taylor Smith, Katy Perry, Megan Markle, Rob Reiner and the whole bunch can kiss my ass


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Any other place, ie your company picnic, where the "MC" from accounting makes a bad joke and the employee of the year knocks him into the swingset; I'm thinking he isn't around long enough to get his award and coupon for the Golden Corral. He goes to jail, maybe gets fired and the boss apologizes for the bad language to all of the families and their kids who witnessed it.
I guess in this case it is maybe hollywood/elite/black privilege or just ratings.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Will you stop giving it your energy now that you decided you hate it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Will you stop giving it your energy now that you decided you hate it?


I have always hated it. That is not new. I draw energy from it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DH saw a post that showed CR actually had a pad on his face. Used 8k tech and slow motion to show it.

If I can find the vid, I'll post it.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

No staged drama necessary... and I'm not emotionally bristling, just reluctant to pick up roller & paintbrush, lol. 

Lemme don my silk robe, turban & third eye, bust out the crystal ball and gaze into the future: "I SEE BEER IN MY IMMEDIATE FUTURE... A SH!TLOAD OF IT!!!" 

Good thing there's some left in the fridge... no store run required. Not a bad day outside, but windy here in the Tularosa Basin, not the best weather for riding, but okay for painting indoors.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont have tv. i heard about it yesterday. it was on our talk show. not that many were interested. we have too much other stuff going on here like people not being able to pay their rent or choosing oil instead of food etc. etc. terrible windy cold day here. can't get out and do my work so like HA i'm sittin back with a glass of wine. ~Georgia


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

you draw energy from hate? 

terribly windy and cold here today too @newfieannie 
2nd day of this wind


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> you draw energy from hate?
> 
> terribly windy and cold here today too @newfieannie
> 2nd day of this wind


I think you can learn as much, maybe more, from a bad example as you can from a good example.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Is learning the same as drawing energy?

I agree that bad examples can teach a lesson. On a camping trip with friends and their 13 year old, the neighbors were real rude, rowdy party people. The teen's mom said, "This weekend you are learning all about how NOT to behave."


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Classy.
> A black suit affair full of bad jokes and politics. A comedian makes a bad attempt at humor towards a woman and her husband comes on stage and assaults the guy on national tv while hurling f bombs.
> Does that pretty much cover it? Nope.
> Instead of taking his insulted wife in arm and leaving, the guy sits back down and waits to receive his award and cries and blubbers at the podium.
> ...


Meanwhile, in an alternate universe where there was a different MC:


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Who are these people and why should it matter what they did?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Chief50 said:


> Who are these people and why should it matter what they did?


What matters is that it apparently doesn’t matter what they do. If any of us less-equals had done the same thing, we’d have gone to jail.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

HDRider said:


> I bet WS was upset cause she was going home with CR


Last time it wasn't an affair.
It was an "entanglement".
That's a good one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Is learning the same as drawing energy?


I don't know.

I don't know what "energy" means


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I don't know what "energy" means



You don't know what energy means? You used it in your explanation. 

Nevermind, if you want to give your energy to something you hate, that's your business.



HDRider said:


> I have always hated it. That is not new. I draw energy from it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You don't know what energy means? You used it in your explanation.
> 
> Nevermind, if you want to give your energy to something you hate, that's your business.


I guess I don't know what you mean by energy.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I guess I don't know what you mean by energy.


okay.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did everyone forget about Don Rickles?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope. DR and Chappell were two comedians I mentioned when someone started to defend WS here on HT in this thread a few pages back right after the slap that rattled Hollywood


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Did Oscar night include a roast Jada portion? 

Chris could have said just about anything about Will and it would have been laughed off. Personally I think commenting on Jada's hair loss was really low. Chris would have been booed off the stage if she had cancer and he said the same lines.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

whiterock said:


> A friend of DD passed away yesterday. Massive heart attack, mid 40s. DD told me later she was going to lake to a quiet place. Then she said she might need porch therapy. Rocking on my porch is known to calm people down and give them a different point of view . It is highly recommended.


Before porch therapy... Send the kids away. Wait till no one is home. Lock the critters up. Turn phone off. 
Cause if you don't 5 minutes after sitting down you will have more company then you know people.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Did Oscar night include a roast Jada portion?
> 
> Chris could have said just about anything about Will and it would have been laughed off. Personally I think commenting on Jada's hair loss was really low. Chris would have been booed off the stage if she had cancer and he said the same lines.


I agree that a cancer joke may have brought boos, but it’s also important that there be no sacred cows in comedy. A bad joke is a bad joke, regardless the target or subject matter, but a good joke doesn’t become a bad joke just because it bites. As soon as there is allowed to be one thing a comedian can’t tell a joke about, there’s instantly a million things a comedian can’t joke about, and, before you know it, all “comedy” has become Saturday Night Live.

A distinction has to be made between someone just cracking wise, and someone we’ve asked and/or paid to tell us jokes. If a group of people are talking, and one likes to make jokes for their own entertainment, and they make an insensitive joke about someone you love, that is call for offense.

On the other hand, if someone was put on the spot and asked to make comedy, there shouldn’t be any limits. If the joke is bad, boo the joke, but if the joke is good, but offensive, that’s just a casualty of comedy.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Did Oscar night include a roast Jada portion?
> 
> Chris could have said just about anything about Will and it would have been laughed off. Personally I think commenting on Jada's hair loss was really low. Chris would have been booed off the stage if she had cancer and he said the same lines.


I don't think what he said was that bad. He compared her to Demi Moore in GI Jane. Please, someone call me Demi Moore or GI Jane.

Secondarily, she's not a civilian. She's part of the celebrity crowd, she's an actress, she's just as much of a target as everyone else in the room. If she were Sue Anne Bob from Pikeville, Kentucky, I might feel differently, but she's not. She plays the game.

Third, true or not, Rock said he wasn't aware of her alopecia. 

Fourth, Smith could have handled this about a million other ways and I might have been on his side. It's never acceptable to hit someone for saying something. Ever.

Comedians are lining up behind Rock because this is just another way of shutting down speech with violence, as well as the fact that it's getting to the point that comedians are not going to be able to be comedians in pretty short order if things continue the way they have been.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree 100% that Will had no cause to go up on that stage and hit Chris. The joke may have been tasteless, but it was no reason to go and hit the joker. When someone makes a bad joke about your wife's medical condition, you don't laugh about it, then go and hit the person. 

It was stupid, it was done for the shock factor. This got both of them more publicity than anything else could have done. Sometimes bad press is better than no press. I wonder how many people have googled "alopecia" since that night.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been to many comedy clubs. Some poor schmoe in the audience is always a target.

I was at one on an island. I was was in full tropical mode. Flowery Hawaiian shirt, shorts, drinking a big rum fruit drink with an umbrella. Man oh man, don't sit close in that garb.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I have been to many comedy clubs. Some poor schmoe in the audience is always a target.
> 
> I was at one on an island. I was was in full tropical mode. Flowery Hawaiian shirt, shorts, drinking a big rum fruit drink with an umbrella. Man oh man, don't sit close in that garb.


I was on a cruise and a heckler was causing trouble. She was drunk as a skunk. After the comedian had enough, he told her to stand up. Wrong decision on her part. He told her he was there to do a job and nothing else. Then he said "I dont go to your job jumping up and down on the bed to disturb yours."


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> I agree 100% that Will had no cause to go up on that stage and hit Chris. The joke may have been tasteless, but it was no reason to go and hit the joker. When someone makes a bad joke about your wife's medical condition, you don't laugh about it, then go and hit the person.
> 
> It was stupid, it was done for the shock factor. This got both of them more publicity than anything else could have done. Sometimes bad press is better than no press. I wonder how many people have googled "alopecia" since that night.


I'm one of the weirdos that don't think it was fake. I think Will initially thought it was funny, until he looked at his wife who shot him the "Are you going to let him do that to me?!" look and then sent her flying monkey up to attack her enemy. I think it was about how out of control he is and how in control she is.

Rock was just doing what comedians do and got caught in the marital cross-fire.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> I'm one of the weirdos that don't think it was fake.


You are no weirdo. It was not fake. Nothing was gained with what played out.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't say the smack was fake. I think Will hit him for real. I think Will hit him just to get his name in the news. 

I didn't get a chance to watch it to see Jada's reaction to the p poor "joke".


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I didn't say the smack was fake. I think Will hit him for real. I think Will hit him just to get his name in the news.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to watch it to see Jada's reaction to the p poor "joke".


Willie got his money's worth of publicity. All bad


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> I didn't say the smack was fake. I think Will hit him for real. I think Will hit him just to get his name in the news.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to watch it to see Jada's reaction to the p poor "joke".


It was what you'd expect a narcissist's reaction to it to be. There's a lot of backstory to Will and Jada (I'm not all that into it but my daughter of course is into the celebrity gossip so I get it vicariously), and he's got a reason to try to prove his manhood. If it was about publicity, it was about how he really is a real man. Really, look, I can hit this guy for picking on my wife. Manly.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I read a little of their early years together. I was waiting in a doctor's office and the only reading material was a magazine featuring Will and Jada, the condensed version. Mostly it focused on their daughter not wanting to shave her pits. Poor kid.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Just read on the news that the slap was Trump's fault along with all white people. Wonder if the democrats will demand Trump be impeached again or will they just investigate Trump again?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Chief50 said:


> Just read on the news that the slap was Trump's fault along with all white people. Wonder if the democrats will demand Trump be impeached again or will they just investigate Trump again?


What's another 100 million more for an investigation?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I agree that a cancer joke may have brought boos, but it’s also important that there be no sacred cows in comedy. A bad joke is a bad joke, regardless the target or subject matter, but a good joke doesn’t become a bad joke just because it bites. *As soon as there is allowed to be one thing a comedian can’t tell a joke about*, there’s instantly a million things a comedian can’t joke about, and, before you know it, all “comedy” has become Saturday Night Live.


The most awful, terrible, vulgar joke I ever heard popped into my head.

I'll just say two words: The Aristocrats. 

'Nuff said.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pony said:


> The most awful, terrible, vulgar joke I ever heard popped into my head.
> 
> I'll just say two words: The Aristocrats.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Don’t know that one. I do know the one about the man and the little boy walking in the “scary” woods, and the one about the arsonist and the orphanage. Oh, oh, and the “twenty-nine year old Philippinas”. Ouch….

The thing is, I actually love those kind of jokes. They’re the ones your buddies try to one-up (or one-down as it were) each other with at the bar. Your initial reaction is to vomit in your mouth, but then you can help but laugh at the delivery, if it’s played well.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Don’t know that one. I do know the one about the man and the little boy walking in the “scary” woods, and the one about the arsonist and the orphanage. Oh, oh, and the “twenty-nine year old Philippinas”. Ouch….
> 
> The thing is, I actually love those kind of jokes. They’re the ones your buddies try to one-up (or one-down as it were) each other with at the bar. Your initial reaction is to vomit in your mouth, but then you can help but laugh at the delivery, if it’s played well.


I don't know those ones (and I'm glad I don't). As an aficionado (aficionada?) of shaggy dog stories, I can probably figure it out from the subject/punchlines.

You can do a search on the one I mentioned, and I am sure it will come up as "worst joke ever."

ETA: I used to laugh at Richard Pryor's terribly raunchy early stuff. Kind of not my thing any more. But I still think it was valid comedy.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Mish said:


> I'm one of the weirdos that don't think it was fake. I think Will initially thought it was funny, until he looked at his wife who shot him the "Are you going to let him do that to me?!" look and then sent her flying monkey up to attack her enemy. I think it was about how out of control he is and how in control she is.
> 
> Rock was just doing what comedians do and got caught in the marital cross-fire.


He just got caught defending a ho who happens to be his wife.
Same as when she got caught in the "entanglement".
Just a ho.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Just take a page our of my juvenile ovines playbook when you start getting agitated. They just finished with a huge head butting competition and see who can mount who when their need to ruminate became overwhelming:


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Pony said:


> ETA: I used to laugh at Richard Pryor's terribly raunchy early stuff. Kind of not my thing any more. But I still think it was valid comedy.


I agree. Richard Pryor was brilliant. I’m a fan of art, in general. A book, movie or comedy act need not necessarily conform to my sensibilities for me to appreciate it when it’s well done. I’ll be the first to criticize bad writing or even bad lighting in a movie, but good art is good art and can appreciated even if I don’t agree with it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When a man has an affair, it's just part of being a man and usually acceptable. When a woman has an affair, she is trash and a ho. Yep, that sounds fair. 
(sarcasm intended)


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I guess I'll just be as forthcoming as I can be. I don't care who slapped who or why at some Hollywood awards show. And, I cannot understand why anyone else does either.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> When a man has an affair, it's just part of being a man and usually acceptable. When a woman has an affair, she is trash and a ho. Yep, that sounds fair.
> (sarcasm intended)


Agree but I think Men think that way about women that do that and women think that way about the men that do that. 

For me, neither is good.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> When a man has an affair, it's just part of being a man and usually acceptable. When a woman has an affair, she is trash and a ho. Yep, that sounds fair.
> (sarcasm intended)


Correct term is whoremonger for a man.
Whore for a woman.
If anyone chooses either that's their business.
Just depends on what someone wants.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Elevenpoint , funny you should post the terms. You were the one who brought it up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like good definitions.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> @Elevenpoint , funny you should post the terms. You were the one who brought it up.


I have no problems with a man defending his wife who is a whore.
It says everything about what he thinks of himself.
I've seen a few chase their whore girlfriends.
Why?
No value for yourself?
Apparently.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or, just guessing, he sees redeeming qualities that the rest of the world doesn’t.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Or, just guessing, he sees redeeming qualities that the rest of the world doesn’t.


Yes, her banging other men is a good quality.
Good for him.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Elevenpoint said:


> Correct term is whoremonger for a man.
> Whore for a woman.


That’s odd. A fishmonger is someone who sells fish, not someone who buys them, so a whoremonger should be a pimp, not a John.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Like I said. Others don’t see them.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s odd. A fishmonger is someone who sells fish, not someone who buys them, so a whoremonger should be a pimp, not a John.


That always confused me, too.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

East Texas veterinarian assisted woman who escaped torture


An East Texas helped a woman who last week escaped from a group people who allegedly tortured her.




www.ktre.com





I think people are just crazy anymore. Why would anyone want to do this to someone else?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> East Texas veterinarian assisted woman who escaped torture
> 
> 
> An East Texas helped a woman who last week escaped from a group people who allegedly tortured her.
> ...


So incredibly horrifying and pitiful.

The perps have a callous disregard for human life, and are completely sold out to self-gratification.

This is evil, acted out on the physical plane. 

God help that poor woman to heal, and bring those men to repentance.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> East Texas veterinarian assisted woman who escaped torture
> 
> 
> An East Texas helped a woman who last week escaped from a group people who allegedly tortured her.
> ...


Some people are just sick. They get enjoyment out of causing pain to other people. It's been happening since the beginning of civilization.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Pony said:


> So incredibly horrifying and pitiful.
> 
> The perps have a callous disregard for human life, and are completely sold out to self-gratification.
> 
> ...


God help the human race.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Pony said:


> So incredibly horrifying and pitiful.
> 
> The perps have a callous disregard for human life, and are completely sold out to self-gratification.
> 
> ...


They were all women that have been arrested for this crime. I saw an update on the news.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Former Maine woman kidnapped, brutalized in Texas


Four women and 2 men were arrested and face aggravated kidnapping charges after allegedly holding the woman captive for a week, the Henderson County Sheriff's Office in Texas said.




www.pressherald.com


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

TxMex said:


> *They were all women* that have been arrested for this crime. I saw an update on the news.


Are you sure?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TxMex said:


> They were all women that have been arrested for this crime. I saw an update on the news.


I think there were some men involved too but they all appear to be under 30.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Some people are just sick. They get enjoyment out of causing pain to other people. It's been happening since the beginning of civilization.


Yes, it's been happening since forever, but it has become more prevalent in the past few decades. There are fewer societal restrictions, more access to perverse visuals, more acceptance of perversity, more opportunity to stalk other humans as prey.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Pony said:


> Yes, it's been happening since forever, but it has become more prevalent in the past few decades. There are fewer societal restrictions, more access to perverse visuals, more acceptance of perversity, more opportunity to stalk other humans as prey.


I think it's because there net offers an easy median for predators. This girl was from Maine and for some reason felt she could travel all the way to Texas and trust these people. 

I'm so glad she got away. I think this would have gotten a lot worse.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it's just that we are hearing more about it. The history books are full of the evil things people did to other people which was considered normal for the time. The Marquis De Sade, Chivington, the Salem witch trials, the Roman lion dens and countless other atrocities are part of our past. 

This doesn't excuse what the people in Texas did to that woman. My opinion is that they should experience what she endured. Some people are a waste and a drain on society.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed atrocities have been going on for eons. it's just that we hear more about them now


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

And there are more people in the world to do them.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I was going to make a comment on this thread. Then I realized I was on page 2, and this is a 9 page thread! Wow. No one will care that long ago, and seems things drifted a lot.

there has been a lot of change in the past 2 years. People that were happy with their life and prepared for the future somewhat had the rug yanked out from under them. In general they tended to be quiet and out of the way people, now they are lost and scared of what the future holds.

of course they will be angry, sarcastic. After the last 2 years they won’t trust anyone; after generally being very trusting types they have been taught not to trust anyone any more.

after generally being quiet and live and let live, now that they have been kicked around and have to find their voice..... they are not used to or comfortable with this and will find their voice in harsh tones and actions.

what else would anyone expect?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hindsight is 20/20. None of us expected two weeks to become two years and all the rest of the mind control.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hindsight is 20/20. None of us expected two weeks to become two years and all the rest of the mind control.


It is way more than the covid BS


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

rambler said:


> I was going to make a comment on this thread. Then I realized I was on page 2, and this is a 9 page thread! Wow. No one will care that long ago, and seems things drifted a lot.
> 
> there has been a lot of change in the past 2 years. People that were happy with their life and prepared for the future somewhat had the rug yanked out from under them. In general they tended to be quiet and out of the way people, now they are lost and scared of what the future holds.
> 
> ...


I think you are right.

Things we did trust, or things we think we should trust, simply cannot be trusted any more. I don't think the trust can be rebuilt.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

gilberte said:


> Are you sure?





mreynolds said:


> I think there were some men involved too but they all appear to be under 30.











6 Athens residents accused of torturing woman they met online


Deputies with the Henderson County Sheriff’s Office arrested six people Tuesday in connection with allegations that they kidnapped a woman they met online, held her against her will, and tortured her.




www.kltv.com




All women


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I agree it was more. Just making the comment about not expecting all this.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> yes indeed atrocities have been going on for eons. it's just that we hear more about them now


I admit to being a bit taken by surprise to find out some members here think a person nearly drowning is funny and another who seems to think that socially unacceptable people deserve to be victims.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't follow that, but I think that's ok.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Elevenpoint said:


> He just got caught defending a ho who happens to be his wife.
> Same as when she got caught in the "entanglement".
> Just a ho.


Saw an article the other day, suggesting that this was a ploy by Pfizer to push its new alopecia drug. 

Who knows...


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

I think it's a good point. With so much going on in the country and so much at stake, paying attention means there is much to alarm us. I try to stay informed, stay busy, and stay calm. If it is the quiet before the storm, then it's a good time to get ready for anything. Link up with trusted people. Stock up. Look to your critters and family. Lock and load.


----------

